# Setting The Record Straight on the Waxy Maize Craze



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

A few years back a bunch of studies supported the concept that both the timing and type of carbohydrate athletes used could have positive effects for both aerobic and anaerobic oriented athletes. Since then there has been a rush to find the “best” pre and post workout carb source. As is typical for the bodybuilding/fitness [...]

*Read More...*


----------

